

Why So Much Rush : Does working 80-plus hours a week Really Helps ? - theone
http://weddew.com/blog/2009/09/productivity/why-so-much-rush/
Does Overly working really helps, or it in reverse hamper your productivity?
======
falsestprophet
Is it wrong to flag for incompetent English?

